# clear tail lights :)



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

Would these tail lights look good? i think they would look clean with a white/grey/black B13, one day i'll get em so i can replace my cracked ones. :fluffy: 

oh heres the pic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2477019151&category=33716


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

those are kinda neat.too bad I got an NX.I thought they only made the Tsuru and ugly altezza options?These must be brand new but they are nice.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no those are old but another company decided to make them again. those been out for a long long time.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can make "se-l" tails out of those, and that would look pretty cool, plus u would be the only b13 with "se-l" tails.....or u can buy those and paint them candy apple red. I dont know about having those tail lights on a daily driver(illegal).....maybe for show if your car was white


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

While generally not a fan of aftermarket tail lights, those would be really cool.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

AJ they let you back in??Good to see you are back!


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought them same tails from them same people on ebay i drive them daily i put some reflective tape on my bumper incase they try to ticket me...... ive seen new lexus suvs with all clear tails and 2 red bumper refectors..... :fluffy:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i would definately rock those if my charcoalish b14 was a b13


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a suggestion, always ride with atleast your parking lamps on so that your tails are constantly lit. Otherwise, your going to be hassled by the cops a whole lot.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> I have a suggestion, always ride with atleast your parking lamps on so that your tails are constantly lit. Otherwise, your going to be hassled by the cops a whole lot.


 :thumbdwn: even unless its dark or near dark, running with the parking lights on doesnt much help, when its dark you cant hardly tell they are clear the red bulb lights them up really well but in day light you can barely see them. there are ways to get around the legal parts ie reflectors or some kinda marking tape. you need something back there that reflects red. I have a licence plate holder made of red refector material and a few spots of tape on the bumper.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> :thumbdwn: even unless its dark or near dark, running with the parking lights on doesnt much help, when its dark you cant hardly tell they are clear the red bulb lights them up really well but in day light you can barely see them. there are ways to get around the legal parts ie reflectors or some kinda marking tape. you need something back there that reflects red. I have a licence plate holder made of red refector material and a few spots of tape on the bumper.


LED tail lights :thumbup: bright muddas


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> :thumbdwn: even unless its dark or near dark, running with the parking lights on doesnt much help, when its dark you cant hardly tell they are clear the red bulb lights them up really well but in day light you can barely see them. there are ways to get around the legal parts ie reflectors or some kinda marking tape. you need something back there that reflects red. I have a licence plate holder made of red refector material and a few spots of tape on the bumper.



Yeah, I know. The new Lexus SUVs get away with it because they have two red reflectors on the bumper and a sufficient amount of reflectors in the tail light.


----------

